# What should the FBI investigate now that the Trump thing is over?



## Votto (Feb 17, 2018)

So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?

1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
3.  Aliens.  Dress Mueller up as a woman in a dress incognito and let him roam around the desert around Roswell and see if he gets abducted.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 17, 2018)

Canada.


----------



## MrShangles (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



The real criminals now, Democrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



I think he should get all of you zealots from both sides together and see if he can find a whole brain between you all.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 17, 2018)

Tap your heels together. Maybe your wishes will come true, Dorothy.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...


*Money laundering?
Steve Bannon suspects Jared Kushner and Trump, Jr have laundered money over their careers, possibly during their time on the campaign trail and at the White House.

Jared Kushner and Donald Trump Jr. could go to jail for money laundering if Steve Bannon is right*

"'You realize where this is going,' Bannon is quoted as saying. 'This is all about money laundering. 

"Mueller chose [senior prosecutor Andrew] Weissmann first and he is a money-laundering guy. Their path to fucking Trump goes right through [former Trump campaign manager] Paul Manafort, Don Jr. and Jared Kushner. It’s as plain as a hair on your face.'"

"Bannon added, 'It goes through Deutsche Bank and all the Kushner shit. The Kushner shit is greasy. They’re going to go right through that.'"


----------



## miketx (Feb 17, 2018)

Shouldn't the FBI be hunting down those peeing Russian girls? I'd like to see that video.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



It's not over.


----------



## miketx (Feb 17, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

The OP is adorable!  Now that the FBI has hard proof that Trumpers were contacted, since there were only so few Trumpers who would have interacted with foreigners in the campaign, it is time to re-interview them or newly interview them.  Somebody knows something.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 17, 2018)

How about Benghazi ???

Right didn’t seem to mind the endless investigation that found a whole lot of nothing . To this day you still think there was wrongdoing in Benghazi .


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...


Over???  Did you say OVER????  The "WITCH HUNT" is OVER????  Ha,ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee, hee, hee, ha, ha, ha, yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, ha, ha, ha, ha, Ha,ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee, hee, hee, ha, ha, ha, yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee,
ha, Ha,ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee, hee, hee, ha, ha, ha, yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, yuk, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee,
LMAO, BIGLY!!!!!!!


----------



## DrLove (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



You're like the dude who leaves a baseball game in the 3rd inning!


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 17, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...




Here is two of the significant quotes from the press conference:

"In 2014, the company established a translator project focused on the United States. In July of 2016, more than 80 employees were assigned to the translator project. Two of the defendants allegedly traveled to the United States in 2014 to collect intelligence for their American influence operations."

"Now, there is no allegation in this indictment that any American was a knowing participant in this illegal activity. There is no allegation in the indictment that the charged conduct altered the outcome of the 2016 election."

So what does this mean? Trump really would have to be a Manchurian Candidate because this plan started to take shape in 2014, but was most likely hatched in 2012 or 2013 when Trump was still on The Apprentice.

Here is the most important part: "no allegation in this indictment that any American was a knowing participant in this illegal activity"


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



Over?

More wishful thinking. There are more indictments coming.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 17, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...



If there were any "Trump Russian collusion" indictments coming they wouldn't have announced this on a Friday going into a three day weekend.

They are only indicting these guys for something companies and celebrities do all the time because after all this time and money they needed to show something.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2018)

Trump could do the nation a great service by eliminating the FIB, oh, I mean FBI and charge Mueller, Comey,  McCabe and a few others with sedition


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr.Blonde said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


For right now.  What you are ignoring, which will bite you in our ass, is that further intel and opportunities have been developed and will be followed.  And we are ONLY eight months in.  Nixon took two years.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


You have revealed you do not understand how this works.  Thank you.

whitehall will post in a few minutes that he does not get it either.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 17, 2018)

Mueller & co. should update their resume's and investigate job options. The KGB might be looking for lawyers who are familiar with propaganda techniques.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

^^^ Yup, told everybody so.


----------



## Ted Frazier (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...


You falsely stated that the investigation is over. Source?


----------



## Camp (Feb 17, 2018)

Lots of scandals to investigate coming from the Trump administration.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



If you think this is over, I’ve got a ski resort in Miami I’d like to sell you.   Mueller is just getting started. 

These indictments are the foundation for the charges to follow.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...


*For those who remember Watergate, Mueller is just beginning:






May 2, 1972: J. Edgar Hoover dies; L. Patrick Gray is appointed acting FBI director.[4]
June 17, 1972: The plumbers are arrested at 2:30 a.m. in the process of burglarizing and planting surveillance bugs in the Democratic National Committee offices at the Watergate Building Complex..."
*
*"*November 7, 1972: Nixon re-elected, defeating George McGovern with the largest plurality of votes in American history..."

"April 6, 1973: White House counsel John Dean begins cooperating with federal Watergate prosecutors.

April 27, 1973: L. Patrick Gray resigns after it comes to light that he destroyed files from E. Howard Hunt's safe. William Ruckelshaus is appointed as his replacement..."
"May 17, 1973: The Senate Watergate Committee begins its nationally televised hearings..."

"October 20, 1973: "Saturday Night Massacre" - Nixon orders Elliot Richardson and Ruckleshouse to fire special prosecutor Cox. They both refuse to comply and resign. Robert Bork considers resigning but carries out the order.

November 1, 1973: Leon Jaworski is appointed new special prosecutor.
November 17, 1973: Nixon delivers 'I am not a crook' speech at a televised press conference at Disney World (Florida)..."
"May 9, 1974: Impeachment hearings begin before the House Judiciary Committee..."

"August 9, 1974: *Nixon resigns from office*. Gerald Ford becomes president..."

Timeline of the Watergate scandal - Wikipedia


----------



## Aldo Raine (Feb 17, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump could do the nation a great service by eliminating the FIB, oh, I mean FBI and charge Mueller, Comey,  McCabe and a few others with sedition




  That is exactly what he should do, oh please, please,  please!


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2018)

Camp said:


> Lots of scandals to investigate coming from the Trump administration.






Really?  Like what.....like who put the toilet paper roll on backwards at the WH bathroom?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr.Blonde said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Rosenstein was very careful with his words yesterday.  There was "no allegation in this indictments" that discussed involvement by Americans but one American who worked with the Russians has signed a separate and distinct plea agreement with the FBI, in regard to wire fraud and identity theft.

This makes me wonder if Trump's whole "birther" campaign wasn't just a trial balloon to gauge the gullibility of the American people. 

Trump was broke in 1999. US banks wouldn't loan him money. The only real business successes Trump has had are Trump Tower and his TV show. And selling overpriced real estate to Russians.  

Yes. I do believe that Donald Trump is a Manchurian candidate and you've been played.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2018)

It's not over because Mueller can still bleed money back to the democrat donors.  Next, is that these democrats are going to have to start going to prison.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...




Na, it will be the me to cry babies next.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump could do the nation a great service by eliminating the FIB, oh, I mean FBI and charge Mueller, Comey,  McCabe and a few others with sedition


He should get rid of the CIA and leave intel. up to the military while he is at it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's not over because Mueller can still bleed money back to the democrat donors.  Next, is that these democrats are going to have to start going to prison.


Ideally, that would be the best solution.

However, don't count on that to happen.

In order for that to happen, a lot of house cleaning, secrets and corruption on both sides would have to come out.

Neither wants to have that happen, so it won't.

Assange will not leave the embassy and Snowden is not coming home.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's not over because Mueller can still bleed money back to the democrat donors.  Next, is that these democrats are going to have to start going to prison.



Mueller isn't investigating Democrats. He's investigating Russian interference in the election and ties between the Trump campaign/administration and Russians.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > It's not over because Mueller can still bleed money back to the democrat donors.  Next, is that these democrats are going to have to start going to prison.
> ...


IOW you believe a new special prosecutor should be named?  How forward thinking of you!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 17, 2018)

New training program implemented in the FBI


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?


The indictment doesn't say anything about Russian spies.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...


I do have a picture of my father, and I know it is here somewhere, but I can't find it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

Get on board, gunners, with good reform, or start sharpening the butter knives to which you will be reduced for your massacres.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Get on board, gunners, with good reform, or start sharpening the butter knives to which you will be reduced for your massacres.


Not in your lifetime, Buckwheat.


----------



## westwall (Feb 17, 2018)

Camp said:


> Lots of scandals to investigate coming from the Trump administration.







Excluding the made up fantasy's coming out of the shrilary camp I can't think of a single one.  Like obummer, the trump admin is amazingly devoid of scandal.


----------



## westwall (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > It's not over because Mueller can still bleed money back to the democrat donors.  Next, is that these democrats are going to have to start going to prison.
> ...








Yeah, and he just told there was none.  Do try and keep up.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Ken Starr isn’t busy. Perhaps you’d like to spend another $100 million to have him find nothing.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 17, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



If there were any major charges especially involving Trump they wouldn't have buried the story.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



No he didn’t say anything of the kind. He merely said that there are no references to collusion “in this indictment”. There are more indictments to come. This indictment establishes that Russia meddled and this is how they did it.

No wonder Trump had no trouble playing you rubes. You don’t listen to what’s being said. You listen for confirmation of your biases and beliefs.


----------



## westwall (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...







And you only pay attention to your fantasy's.  EVERY piece of information that has come out, most of it unwillingly, has shown that the only collusion was that engineered by the shrilary.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...


If it were over, Rick Gates wouldn’t have been flipped.


----------



## westwall (Feb 17, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...








Flipped on manafort for deals they were doing 13 years before they ever hooked up with trump.  You people are funny.  Stupid, but funny.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Amazing how they investigate both sides, spend a load of tax payer time and public attention doing so, and nothing ever happens.

Neither side sees the corruption on their own side.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 17, 2018)

westwall said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Gates was a Trump campaign staffer, so he'll spill the beans.
He's the 3rd cooperating ex-Trump aide.
Now that Bannon is spilling the beans, it'll get juicier.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

Hope Hicks gave everything up she witnessed, so it is only a matter of short time now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Get on board, gunners, with good reform, or start sharpening the butter knives to which you will be reduced for your massacres.



Yes, in the Progressive Mecca, only government has the guns. That's how they able to murder 100,000,000 of their own people. 

Jake, who dreams of his beloved government executing traitors who don't love his Hillary, wants Americans disarmed


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow (Feb 17, 2018)

It isn't over yet.

"I made these Evangelistic Christians abandoned their values and morals.   And they filled my basket with Diddy money!"
\


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2018)

The second the FBI says,"The Trump administration is going to grab all the Bud Light, dilly dilly," Trump falls from office

dilly dilly


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 18, 2018)

westwall said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Flipped for what they know about the Trump campaign, dope.  They wouldn't get a deal if they had nothing to deal with.


----------



## Votto (Feb 18, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...



Indeed.  The FISA warrant, which suppose to be used to investigate foreign subversion, was actually used just to find any dirt they can on the Trump administration.

And yes, that is called a witch hunt.

Now those in the Trump administration are going to be thrown into jail for tax evasion?  Interesting, especially since Obama tried to appoint cabinet members only to find out much of these folks did not pay their taxes either.

1. Obama’s nominee to chair the National Intelligence Council, Chas Freeman, withdrew over questions about payments from the Saudi Arabian government, business ties to the state-owned China National Offshore Oil Corp., and negative statements he made about U.S. support for Israel. After he resigned he issued a combative public statement blaming the “Israel lobby” for “character assassination.”   

2. White House “Green Jobs” czar Van Jones resigned after he it was discovered he signed a statement in support of a 9/11 “Truther” group.   

3. Former Sen. Tom Daschle (D-South Dakota) withdrew his nomination to become Health and Human Services Secretary after it was discovered he failed to properly pay his taxes.   

4. Nancy Killefer, Obama’s nominee to serve as the government’s chief performance officer, withdrew due to tax problems.


5. Governor Bill Richardson (D-New Mexico) withdrew his nomination to become Commerce Secretary because of an ongoing investigation into whether he doled out government contracts in exchange for campaign money.   

6. White House Social Secretary Desiree Rogers resigned after posing for photos at a White House dinner that a couple crashed through security to attend.


7. Jonathan Z. Cannon, nominated to serve as deputy director at the Environmental Protection Administration, withdrew over questions about a defunct non-profit, America’s Clean Water Foundation, where he served as a board member. In 2007, EPA auditors accused the non-profit of mismanaging $25 million in taxpayer funding.



8. Jide Zeitlin, Obama’s nominee to serve as U.S ambassador to the United Nations for management and reform withdrew his name while being accused of identify fraud and improper business practices.   

9. Erroll Southers, Obama’s nominee to serve as director of the Travel Security Administration, withdrew after refusing to answer questions about collective bargaining and false testimony he presented to Congress.


10. Maj. Gen. Robert A. Harding, Obama’s second nominee to service as director of the Travel Security Administration, withdrew his name after it was discovered he received “service disabled veteran” status for sleep apnea.

Funny, none of these folks went to jail and no FBI to come after them?

They even proved the head of the IRS, Tim Giethner did not pay his taxes, but appointed him anyway.


----------



## Votto (Feb 18, 2018)

IF those around Trump are thrown into jail for anything other than Russian collusion, which why a warrant was issued to go after them in the first place, then it proves without a shadow of a doubt that this whole affair was a deep state witch hunt.

Now the US federal government can issue baseless FISA warrants as a means to investigate any US citizen and then turn the FBI on them to try and uncover any unlawful activity during their life time.

We now live in a lawless police state.  Anyone that US federal government wants off the streets will meet their end.


----------



## Votto (Feb 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> ...



Hey rube, hows about going after Hillary and her money laundering schemes?


All Trump has to do is appoint stooge FISA judges and issue a warrant.

Now that is it being done to Trump, Trump can do it to Hillary.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Votto gives us three posts of almost nothing and that shows Votto does not understand how things work.

Trump has nothing to say about FISA judge appointments.

Why?

He does not make them.

Yet FISA judges can approve investigation of his crimes.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 18, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



False. When they find crimes, the file charges. The Clintons investigations, which were based on Republican rumours and lies and not actual facts, found no crimes and filed no charges because there was nothing to find. Republicans knew that but they used the investigations to smear Hillary and undermine her candidacy. 

This investigation was based on facts, not rumours, and as a result charges are being filed.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 18, 2018)

Votto said:


> So what should Mueller and company investigate now that the Trump witch hunt is over after concluding that 13 Russian spies were actually just that?
> 
> 1.  Lock Ness.  Sure, it's not in the US but I've always wondered if that was true or a myth.
> 2.  Big Foot.  Sure, laugh if you want but thousands of Dims across the US have claimed to see them.
> ...



Or, how to pretend the investigation into your collusion with the Russians to fix an American election isn't still ongoing. 

Cons you really need to find a new set of dogma.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 18, 2018)

Votto said:


> ndeed. The FISA warrant, which suppose to be used to investigate foreign subversion, was actually used just to find any dirt they can on the Trump administration.
> 
> And yes, that is called a witch hunt.


*The NSA found evidence of Russian interference weeks before last November's election. Isn't it reasonable to assume Trump's unwillingness to condemn such behavior means he has something to hide?

Top-Secret NSA Report Details Russian Hacking Effort Days Before 2016 Election
*
"RUSSIAN MILITARY INTELLIGENCE executed a cyberattack on at least one U.S. voting software supplier and sent spear-phishing emails to more than 100 local election officials just days before last November’s presidential election, according to a highly classified intelligence report obtained by The Intercept."


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 18, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > ndeed. The FISA warrant, which suppose to be used to investigate foreign subversion, was actually used just to find any dirt they can on the Trump administration.
> ...


Its not over until Muelleur says its over as trump keeps soiling himself


----------



## Votto (Feb 18, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto gives us three posts of almost nothing and that shows Votto does not understand how things work.
> 
> Trump has nothing to say about FISA judge appointments.
> 
> ...



Where did I say that Trump appointed these judges?  I said Obama did which is why his stooges authorized the investigation.

Obama Appointed FISA Court Judges Involved in Numerous Questionable and Controversial Actions


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2018)

The Mueller investigations into Trumper collusion with the Russians is ongoing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Votto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Votto gives us three posts of almost nothing and that shows Votto does not understand how things work.
> ...


Stop being a bozo.  Roberts appoints the judges, not the Presidents.  gateway dundit?  Votto?? Really???


----------



## Meathead (Feb 18, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You're a trainwreck on so many levels flakey..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Meathead?  Talking about trainwrecks?? Really???

Who appoints FISA judges, meathead.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 18, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


There seem to be four tracks in the Trump/Russia story:

1. Did Russia intervene in the 2016 election to put DJT in the White House?

2. Did Trump or his people assist the Russians?

3. Have Trump and associates sought to obstruct a federal investigation into any such collusion?

4. Are Republicans in congress currently engaged in their own criminal conspiracy to obstruct justice?

Is Donald Trump a Traitor?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 18, 2018)

Once the hooplah is over, investigate Melania;s insistance of wearing white dresses to the SOTU and high heels on Air Force One.  Get to the important investigations, right CNN. MSNBC and other rags and rag networks.  Right, Dems?


----------



## Votto (Feb 18, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So Roberts, the activist judge that turned Obamacare into a tax to try and make it half way Constitutional?

That guy?

No wonder.

The entire court system leans heavily left.  That is why the courts banned Trump's immigration policy as Unconstitutional, even though Obama did the exact same kind of band previously.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Votto, the entire court system leans in many directions but not heavily to the left.


----------



## Votto (Feb 18, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto, the entire court system leans in many directions but not heavily to the left.



Not so heavily?

LMAO!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Only sillies think the court system leans heavily to the left.

You did not know, Votto, who appoint FISA Judges.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 18, 2018)

westwall said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Gates will testify against Manafort, then Manafort will either die in prison or testify against Trump.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


fantasies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


indeed


----------



## westwall (Mar 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...








You should know, you live in a fantasy world 24/7.  The facts are there is no trump collusion.  There IS hillary collusion.   Go yell at her!


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



But, but, but HILLARY!!!

Mueller’s recent questions to Trump staff say otherwise. 

Care to place a wager on whether Mueller says “no collusion” at the end of the Investigation?


----------



## westwall (Mar 1, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...









Yeah, provable criminal versus a person who you idiots have been throwing shit at for over two years....and none of it sticks.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No idiot. You threw shit at Obama and Clinton for 5 years of Benghazi hearings and none of it stuck. No charges, no crimes, no lies. 

Trump and his crew have been caught, arrested, charged, are pleading guilty and turning state’s evidence one by one. 

You’re sticking you fingers in your ears and screaming “lalalalalalala I can’t hear you”.


----------



## westwall (Mar 1, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...








Yeah, it helps when the fox is investigating itself, ain't it.  You idiots trot that out but never admit that the game was rigged.  There was no legit investigation of the Benghazi disaster based on the fact that the records needed were never released in some cases.  Nice attempt at redirecting but all you do is illuminate the outrageous corruption that the obummer admin was perpetrating.  That you don't care about.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


"The facts".....I love the Irony.  I really do.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Everybody is out to get you RWrs....EVERYBODY!!!!!   It's all a conspiracy.   

BTW...how's that Special Counsel coming along?   It's been since late July?  Any name yet?   Ruh Roooooh!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Only sillies think the court system leans heavily to the left.
> 
> You did not know, Votto, who appoint FISA Judges.


----------

